# Newbie questions about red nose pitbulls



## checkone23 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well hello everyone, My name is jim and I'm the proud new ower of a red nose pitbull and I was just haveing a few conserns and questions about my dog. So any pitbull lovers out there could you please give me some feed back on red nose pitbulls... Charateristics....ect... anything I should be aware of. Stuff like that. All the help is apprecciate thanks.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

Please visit The Most Complete Pit Bull Website for Owners on the Web


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Red nose pitbulls are the same as black nosed pitbulls 

They are not a separate breed, simply put a pitbull with a red nose. 

I've got a brown and white/red nose pit.

What kind of information were you looking for?


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to the pitbull world!

Red nose pits are exactly the same as any other nose colored dog.

I have 7 dogs and two are red nose.

The biggest problem you will have with the red nose specifically, is if he has yellow or green eyes, people tend to assume his eyes are scarey looking and not trust him. But that holds no truth.

I suggest tons of socialization, right from the beginning with people, strangers and animals and when you think he has had enough, he hasnt, so keep on.Trust me!

Do you know his bloodline??I know some popular bllodlines and can give some histroy on them if you need.

Also, visit this site, it is informative as well.


bulldog breeds -- english bulldog, american bulldog, pit bull terrier, pitbull and more


----------



## checkone23 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well some info I'm looking for is there personality to be mean and very unpredictable in the snace that their anger can just happen anytime? What other things should I focus on with him hes only 4 to 5 months old and I would love to get hime to be nice to everyone he meets I'm just scared cause the rep of pitbulls is to scared of them and that I heard that red nose pits are more aggressive and thats the only thing that scares me and I also have other doggs and I don't want them to fight? and Suggestions?


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

checkone23 said:


> Well some info I'm looking for is there personality to be mean and very unpredictable in the snace that their anger can just happen anytime? What other things should I focus on with him hes only 4 to 5 months old and I would love to get hime to be nice to everyone he meets I'm just scared cause the rep of pitbulls is to scared of them and that I heard that red nose pits are more aggressive and thats the only thing that scares me and I also have other doggs and I don't want them to fight? and Suggestions?


Well, I certainly don't understand why you would want to get a dog you are intimidated of. I'll tell you right now, a dog knows and can sense it. With any breed of dog, but most importantly bully breeds, YOU have to be the boss. If you are scared of that type of dog, DO NOT GET IT!

I don't know where you got the info that they were more aggressive than other pits. And, pits should NOT be aggressive with people, PERIOD. Dog aggressive - yes - that is a good possibility as it is in their breeding. But no pit should be nasty to people. EVER. And yes, many people are going to be afraid of him - you're gonna have to deal with that. 

You need to see if your dogs are going to accept him and vice versa BEFORE you even think about bringing him home. They would have to be introduced on neutral ground, and you can NEVER EVER EVER let a pit bull alone with other dogs - especially dogs of other breeds! I have a super submissive pit mix that I have had no problems with, but guess what? If a scuffle were to occur and I wasn't there? My other dog would be dead. It's not worth the chance.

Please - if this dog scares you for whatever reason, just forget it altogether and get another dog. You are asking for big problems, in my opinion.

And again...the fact that he has a red nose means nothing. He is the same as any other pit bull, except he has a different color nose!


----------

